# Pick up Top 3 cities in the Chinese speaking world



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

Hong Kong,Singapore,Shanghai


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

HK, Singapore, and Shanghai for me too


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

HK,Shanghai, and Beijing


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

HK,Shanghai,Beijing


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Hong kong Singapore Vancouver


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Hong Kong ,Shanghai,Taipei


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Sen said:


> Hong kong Singapore Vancouver


how come Vancouver in the ilist?? :drool:


----------



## jukexbox (Jun 27, 2005)

Handsome said:


> how come Vancouver in the ilist?? :drool:


Nearly 1/5~1/6 or more of Vancouver's population is of Chinese descent.

But most of them live in or near chinatown. :drool:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Vancouver's Chinese population is not concentrated in the traditional Chinatown, but rather in the southern part of the city, notably Richmond. Some rich Hong Kongers have purchased ocean-side mansions in West Vancouver as well.

My top 3 are :
Beijing - political influence
Shanghai - economic potential
Hong Kong - intermediary role & major investor


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

HK
Singapore
Shanghai or Beijing. I can't decide.


----------



## divi0013 (May 24, 2005)

effer said:


> HK,Shanghai, and Beijing


in that order


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Hong Kong
Shanghai
Singapore


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree with Hong Kong
Shanghai
Singapore

Runner up- Beijing


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

There needs to be four not three. In no particular order: Hong Kong, Shanghai, Beijing, Singapore.

Beijing and Singapore excel in very different areas. Beijing is a vast city and the capital of Chinese culture both ancient and contemporary. Singapore is an international entropot - much more cosmopolitan and open to the wider world. Hong Kong looks culturally thin next to Beijing (notable exceptions being cuisine, films, Cantopop, and modern architecture....) but it's an economic powerhouse and, like Singapore, a cosmopolitan crossroads and entropot. Shanghai has its fabulous mix of early 20th century glamour and incredible contemporary dynamism. In terms of traditional Chinese culture it's not much richer than Hong Kong or Singapore but like the other colonial cities it looks to the West and wider world to a much greater extent than landlocked "Middle Kingdom" Beijing.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Beijing speaks the BEST Chinese(Standard Mandarin),huh?


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

BJG
SHG
HK

singapore is somewhat overrated, and overshadowed by HK. HK exerts far greater influence across the world, in particular chinese diaspora.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

^

I dont think we're overrated as far as cities go.

Singapore is easily one of the most globalised and has amongst the highest living standards of any majority-Chinese city in the world. It has also been used as a role model for urban & economic development in China following Deng Xiaoping's visit here in 1979.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

HK,Sing,Shang.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Shenzhen
Hong Kong
Singapore


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

HK's playing the property bubble, much of it's wealth is in the perceived value in it's skyscrapers, whereas, the Singapore government strategy is to actually depress the value of it's real estate.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Shanghai, Beijing and...Hong Kong/Singapore/Taipei--how the hell do you pick between the 3?

Anyways--in linguistic terms, Beijing since their "local dialect" is standard chinese is 1, Shanghai--as Shanghaiese is dying out is 2 and Taipei is 3--since hardly anyone speaks standard chinese in Hong Kong (or so they say), it is right out.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

by population:

1. Shanghai
2. Beijing
3. Hong Kong


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

shanghai
hongkong
taipei

singapore isnt somewhat overrated,except the dynamism and energy in hong kong,sometimes i feel hong kong is quite overrate-----especially somehker call them as what asia world city,i havent heard big 3(london nyc tokyo) call them as such this shit name

for internationalism,singapore is more close to that title than hk

do general singaporean recognize that they are chinese?


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

HK
Shanghai
Singapore


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Hong Kong 
Macau
Singapore


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

XiaoBai said:


> Shanghai, Beijing and...Hong Kong/Singapore/Taipei--how the hell do you pick between the 3?
> 
> Anyways--in linguistic terms, Beijing since their "local dialect" is standard chinese is 1, Shanghai--as Shanghaiese is dying out is 2 and Taipei is 3--since hardly anyone speaks standard chinese in Hong Kong (or so they say), it is right out.


Cantonese is also a kind of chinese.


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

1.Beijing
2.HK
3.Taipei


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

1. Beijing
2. HK
3. Shanghai


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

HK
Singapore
Taipei


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

shibuya_suki said:


> shanghai
> hongkong
> taipei
> 
> ...


more than 70% of singapore is ethnic chinese.

even though singapore is chinese-majority, i don't think of it as exclusively a chinese city. when i think of chinese cities, i think of cities in mainland china, taiwan, and of course HK. 

HK is not overrated. HK has played a massive role in exporting not only modern chinese culture to the western world but also serves as the #1 portal of emigration of millions of chinese diaspora throughout the world. 

and while i'm at it i will say that taiwan, specifically taipei, is totally UNDER-rated because of taiwan's subordinate status on the geopolitical stage. taipei is the HK equivalent in the mandarin-speaking chinese world.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

[email protected]_SaNtOs said:


> Hong Kong
> Macau
> Singapore


macau???

:stupid: :|


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

sean storm said:


> macau???
> 
> :stupid: :|


 :weird: It's Chinese


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

sean storm said:


> more than 70% of singapore is ethnic chinese.
> 
> even though singapore is chinese-majority, i don't think of it as exclusively a chinese city. when i think of chinese cities, i think of cities in mainland china, taiwan, and of course HK.
> 
> ...


It's already much more than 70%. I think at least 85% are ethnic Chinese, with the 15% comprising of Malaysian and China Chinese.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Beijing
HK
Singapore


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Shanghai
Beijing 
Hong Kong, but htis is hard, since China has so manymegacities and gigacities that are not known enough to judge! But basically, I think these are the three!


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Beijing(political capital of PRC), Shanghai(economic capital of PRC), Taipei(political & economic capital of ROC)
You said "pick up 3", not "pick up your favourite".
The reason for not picking up Hong Kong is that the majority of Hong Kongers don't speak proper mandarin(some even can't speak it at all!).


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^And? 

Taiwan speaks Taiwanese, which isn't exactly the same as "proper" Mandarin either, they don't even use Simplified Chinese either.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> ^And?
> 
> Taiwan speaks Taiwanese, which isn't exactly the same as "proper" Mandarin either, they don't even use Simplified Chinese either.


Alex Pox is from Taiwan. :yes:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What do you mean by "chinese"? 

Okay, let's stay simple:
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Beijing - future Chongging


----------



## Bunny (Apr 15, 2004)

Singapore, Taipei, Macao for me~~


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> ^And?
> 
> Taiwan speaks Taiwanese, which isn't exactly the same as "proper" Mandarin either, they don't even use Simplified Chinese either.


Most people in taiwan speak Mandarin,not taiwanese.and whether use Simplified Chinese or traditional chinese does no matter.
and catonese and taiwanese are both kinds of chinese.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chinese people speak a variety of dialects. Shanghai residents have their own dialect, while southern provinces speak another few, such as Cantonese. In fact, Mandarin originates in northern China and the government decided to standardize the whole country with it. That doesn't make non-native Mandarin speakers less Chinese.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> ^And?
> 
> Taiwan speaks Taiwanese, which isn't exactly the same as "proper" Mandarin either, they don't even use Simplified Chinese either.


There's no so called Taiwanese, but South-Fujianese.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> ^And?
> 
> Taiwan speaks Taiwanese, which isn't exactly the same as "proper" Mandarin either, they don't even use Simplified Chinese either.


Excuse me?! Not every Taiwanese speaks Taiwanese. As a matter of fact, most Taiwanese speak mandarin as the main spoken language, particularly in the north, though most Taiwanese people can still understand the Taiwanese dialect more or less.
And I should remind you that most Taiwanese people speak mandarin more properly than those who live in the rural areas of mainland China.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

YangtzeSea said:


> There's no so called Taiwanese, but South-Fujianese.


That's right, it's also called Southern-Hokkienese(閩南語 ), which was brought to the island of Taiwan by Han-Chinese immigrants from Southern Fujien in the mainland centuries ago, where people also speak Taiwanese as their dialect now.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Shanghai
Beijing
Chongquing

The cities are in order. I my "Cities i have o visit in China" order.


----------



## Arvo (Jul 9, 2005)

How about Kuala Lumpur and Penang?


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> What do you mean by "chinese"?
> 
> Okay, let's stay simple:
> Hong Kong
> ...


I think the word Chinese here refers to the Han race - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Han_Chinese.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

Actually, I don't know why Chongqing is so famous here. I mean no offence, but Chongqing is really a relatively poor city among Chinese cities.

In China, east coastal cities are more wealthy, while Chongqing is an inland city. Shanghai, Beijing and Hong Kong are definite fixed top 3 in mainland Chinese cities.


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

I think a patriotic Chongqing citizen posted a lot of glamour shots of Chongqing's new shopping district. What was his nick?

Decreasing order of GDP per capita.

1. Hong Kong
2. Shenzhen
3. Shanghai


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

The mandarin spoken by most Taiwanese is far from "proper"


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

YangtzeSea said:


> Actually, I don't know why Chongqing is so famous here. I mean no offence, but Chongqing is really a relatively poor city among Chinese cities.
> 
> In China, east coastal cities are more wealthy, while Chongqing is an inland city. Shanghai, Beijing and Hong Kong are definite fixed top 3 in mainland Chinese cities.


Chongqing is a huge city whether in population or in size.

Chongqing's got much much more gorgeous and independant history than nearly all the coastal cities.

Chongqing was the capital of China in the WW2

More importantly,Chongqing's got far far better and fascinating skyline which ranked 12th in the world,and it will surely more stunning by 2009 thanks to three gorge dam.

BTW,I mean the CITY.

Chongqing deserves the reputation as a whole.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know why Chongqing is so underrated in some people's mind,because they only focus on GDP per capita?but you know the added value created by war industry is not included in the GDP?


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

tiger said:


> I don't know why Chongqing is so underrated in some people's mind,because they only focus on GDP per capita?but you know the added value created by war industry is not included in the GDP?


I'm not so sure, i've not been to Chongqing, but i saw these photos:

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?threadid=82195


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

asianguy said:


> I'm not so sure, i've not been to Chongqing, but i saw these photos:
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?threadid=82195


that's the poorest district,i feel so lucky they only arrived there and got real Chongqing.

As you said before,Chongqing is the 34th city of China.okay?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chongqing is a poor,polluted and small city,Okay?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I saw a documentary about Chongqing just a few days ago - it's a fantastic place and will be the absolute center of Central China with an importance like Shanghai or Hong Kong nowadays I think - the potental is 250 or 300mio population in the area - that's half of Europe or nearly whole South America!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

asianguy said:


> I'm not so sure, i've not been to Chongqing, but i saw these photos:
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?threadid=82195


Thanks for the link.

To be honest. I love every picture there. What i see is a dynamic very fast changing city. If you look at the details in the pics you can see new skyscrapers, new streets, new bridges. There is so much under construction.


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

jukexbox said:


> Nearly 1/5~1/6 or more of Vancouver's population is of Chinese descent.
> 
> But most of them live in or near chinatown. :drool:





hkskyline said:


> Vancouver's Chinese population is not concentrated in the traditional Chinatown, but rather in the southern part of the city, notably Richmond. Some rich Hong Kongers have purchased ocean-side mansions in West Vancouver as well.


It was estimated in 1997 Chinese from Hong Kong owned 90 percent of the land in Vancouver’s downtown.

Chinese immigrants are usually come from mixture of highly skills to low educated background.
The highly skills consist of engineers, scientist, artist, writers and businessman. The low educated group usually prefers Chinatown based. There are plenty of "Chinatown connections" to take low level job. Legal or illegal, most Chinese know how to use their opportunities. They work for others for the first few years. But after that they become the boss, and then send their children to the best school to make sure the second generation leads an easier life and no longer feel the need to find work in catering or other parts of an 'ethnic economy'.

Despite they come from all levels of background, average Chinese incomes are in general higher than their 'natives' parts. From Kuala Lumpur, Sydney, Melbourne, Jakarta, Manila to San Francisco, Los Angeles, Toronto and Vancouver. In London too, Chinese live in St Johns Wood, Kensington, Knightsbridge, North, West, East and South. Chinese are among Britain's highest-earning groups according to BBC websites.

There’s a new joke: if you want a city to be more competitive just ‘import’ a million chinese.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Although Hong Kong investors have significant influence in the Vancouver property market, the community is centered in Richmond. Many landlords are Chinese with units throughout the city, but they don't necessarily live there. The demographics point to Richmond.

I don't think there are many poor Chinese immigrants coming to Canada anymore. The poorest and oftentimes illegal immigrants tend to just pass Canada on the way to the United States.


----------

